# Vampiro dos veces milenario



## romarsan

*QUERIDO VAMPIRO *​​*YA SON 2.OOO TUS APORTES*​​*Esta noche, cuando recorras el camino de vuelta a tu castillo mientras la luna ilumina a aquéllos que buscan su luz, serás dos veces milenario y tus amigos deseamos celebrarlo contigo.*

*Brindemos por los próximos mil...*

*¿Tocarás algo de música?*​​*Un beso*​*Ro*​​


----------



## Miguel Antonio

romarsan said:


> *Brindemos por los próximos mil...*


Lo siento pero *no concuerdo*. Propongo:
¡Brindar por los próximos *2.000*!

Felicidades y un abrazo muy fuerte, Vampi 

MA


----------



## piraña utria

Esos números de Vampi están muy lejos de ser representativos de lo que nos divierte y aprendemos a partir de sus apuntes.

¡Abrazos Vampi!

PU


----------



## Jaén

Querido Amigo:

Dos mil posts de pura inteligencia y buen humor no es cosa fácil. Te felicito y te agradezco, por alegrarnos el foro y por brindarme tu amistad.

Sin embargo, me uno al pedido de Romarsan y ya te preparé un acompañamiento de lujo para que nos regales un poquito de tu otro talento artístico: la música.

*La orquesta es toda tuya!

*Un fuerte abrazo!!

Al.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Quéeee… dos mil ya?
Cómo pasa el tiempo.
Confieso que los segundos mil se me hicieron bastante más cortos que los primeros (first cut is the deepest)
Muchísimas gracias por recordarlo, querida Ro.
La luna y alrededores se ven maravillosos… creo que mi camino de regreso será muy entretenido, jé.
¿Un bajo de seis cuerdas?, glup!!!! Haré lo que pueda… sabes que los míos tienen sólo cuatro.
Por supuesto que tocaré un poco de música, hasta que las velas no ardan o el sol nos arruine la fiesta. Por ahora esto es sólo para ti.
Muchas gracias. 
Un beso.


----------



## Vampiro

*Miguel Antonio*: gracias por tus palabras, amigo.  Espero estar aquí para los próximos dos mil 

*piraña utria*: siempre es un gusto coincidir contigo en los hilos, y el aprendizaje es mutuo.  Un abrazo.

*Jaén*: Estimado Ranomán, ¿pretendes que cante al más puro estilo "Serrat Sinfónico"?
Glup!!!! ¿y si me pongo detracito, donde no se me vea mucho, tocando el bajo?
Es que un "gallito" en ese escenario sonaría bastante feo 
Um Abraço, meu amigo 
_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Eres con la persona que más me río del foro, lejos, tus aportes son muy divertidos especialmente cuando todo se pone denso o salen los forenses de la lengua.
Un abrazo y muchas felicidades.


----------



## alacant

Mi querido vampiro,

Concuerdo con mis distinguidas colegas que es un gran plácer y un lujo compartir contigo. 

Enhorabuena, el gusto es nuestro.

Fly very high, ala


----------



## turi

Bueno, bueno, bueno.............dos mil ya!!

Espero que sigas con nosotros para poder compartir millones más!!

Felicidades Vampi!!

Saludos,

Juan


----------



## borgonyon

Ea, Vampi, felicidades. Para que veas que, cuando uno menos se da cuenta, el cuentímetro [¡una palabra inventada para celebrar la cantidad de contribuciones que has hecho al foro!] nos va marcando lo que hemos dejado por el camino. Que te podamos ver por acá por mucho, mucho tiempo...


----------



## UVA-Q

Oye Vampiro, que son muy buenos y divertidos,  muchas gracias por esos 2,000 aportes.

Y pues...concuerdo con todo lo dicho por los amigos que me ganaron 

BESOS MIL!


----------



## Tampiqueña

_ ¡Muchas Felicidades Vampirito! _​ 

Como es costumbre, el rojo es el color que hace honor a una personalidad tan importante como tú .​ 
No me alcanzan las palabras para felicitarte como te mereces, eres un gran amigo y una gran persona (y el mejor de todos los vampiros de la historia), así que invité a unas amigas para que te hagan compañía en tu pachanga y te apapachen bien y bonito :​ 
candidata 1 (medio corrientona), candidata 2 (elegantona), candidata 3 (medio fresa pero jaladora), candidata 4 (modosita pero con pegue).

Lo justo es justo, en esta ocasión lo menos que puedo hacer es traer invitadas en vez de los invitados de costumbre .


Besos y abrazos (sin musiquita ),
Tampi


----------



## Vampiro

*Cabeza tuna*: Un abrazo, y gracias por tus palabras, amigo.  Tienes razón, los policías del idioma, siempre DRAE en mano, suelen enrarecer el aire; pero gente como tú hace que esto sea más entretenido y valga la pena.

*alacant*: Queridísima gaviota, me encanta tu fino e irónico humor inglés, siempre es un gusto coincidir contigo en algún hilo.
Un beso grande.

*turissa*: Juan, aún nos debemos unos tragos en tu bar.  Espero que no pase mucho tiempo antes de que pueda ir por Las Uropas a pagar la deuda.  Abrazos.

*borgonyon*: Gracias por tus palabras amigo.  De ti he aprendido mucho, eres una de las personas más cultas y agradables de este foro.
¡¡Salud por eso!!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sumo mis posts a todos los que han venido repicando campanas de fiesta, para alcanzar los 41.755 que nos unimos para celebrar el primer bimilenario y en la expectativa de lo que todavía pueda venir. La larga vida de los vampiros augura cinco o más dígitos.
Y todos que lo veamos.


----------



## Jaén

Tampiqueña said:


> candidata 1 (medio corrientona), candidata 2 (elegantona), candidata 3 (medio fresa pero jaladora), candidata 4 (modosita pero con pegue).
> 
> Besos y abrazos (sin musiquita ),
> Tampi


Sin musiquita, pero todas las "candigatas" muuuy ensabanables!! Gracias por traerlas, Tampi!!!

Besos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> Sin musiquita, pero todas las "candigatas" muuuy ensabanables!! Gracias por traerlas, Tampi!!!
> 
> Besos!


 
No hay nada que agradecer niño-ranita  lo único que espero es que no sirvan conejitos(as) en la cena . Si a los caballeros-vampiros presentes les pega fuerte la sed y el hambre ojalá que empiecen por hincarle el diente a las candidatas .

Besos


----------



## Vampiro

*UVA-Q*: Uvita, qué gusto tenerte en este festejo.
Muchas gracias, amiga.

*Tampiqueña*: ¡¡Qué ramillete de flores has traido!!
Todas "ensabanables" como dice nuestro prosaico Ranomán 
Aunque salga perdiendo me quedo con la "modosita pero con pegue", jé.
Un beso, amiga querida.

*Manuel G. Rey*: Una de las personas más cultas que he tenido la suerte de conocer.
Qué lejos estoy de alcanzar ese nivel de cultura y sabiduría.
Un placer contar con tu amistad.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicides campeón. ¿2000 sólo? Supongo que por la calidad parecen mucho más. Pensaba que Tampi te traería las mañanitas, pero esta vez se lo dejo a ella, jeje. Te traigo las típicas cervecitas y por una amiga con las que compartirlas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡¡Llegaron las cervezas!!!
Gracias, Antie.
La fiesta no estaba completa sin tu presencia.
¡¡Salud!!
_


----------



## emm1366

Don Vampi:

¿Conque el bajo, no? Yo soy baterista me uno a la orquesta para iniciar la rumba. Lástima que el homenajeado tenga que trabajar pero así es la vida. 

No tengo el porte de las nenas que invitaron pero igual allá me aparezco en tu castillo. 

Felicidades.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Gracias, Emm!!
Conque baterista... ya tenemos la base armada.  Ahora alguien al piano o la guitarra y canturreamos todos.
Por favor no subirse a las mesas, que podría haber un accidente...

_


----------



## alexacohen

Nuestro vampiro favorito, siento llegar tarde a la fiesta. Pero tu castillo de Transilvania queda lejísimos!!!

No me habrás echado de menos... vaya lujazo de invitados!!! Ro, Migue el galleguiño, Tampi, Antie, Piraña, hasta el Ranito ha dejado su charca para venir... y Tuna, Ala, Turi, Borgo, Uva...el gran Manu... 

La mejor fiesta que se haya celebrado desde hace mucho... desde que cumpliste los mil.

Un abrazo sin exponer mucho el cuello,

Ale


----------



## Alma Shofner

Vampiro,
¡Feliz 2000 cumple! Siempre es un gusto leer tus aportaciones. Concuerdo con los compañeros del foro que eres de lo más simpático.
Que cumplas miles más.
Oye, de regalo te voy a contar un chiste de vampiros, que lo más seguro es que ya te lo sepas. 
Estaban unos vampiros muriéndose de hambre (o sed?) el caso es que se estaban muriendo porque no tenían de qué alimentarse.
De pronto llegó un vampiro chorreando sangre por la boca. 
Todos volaron a su lado y le preguntaron: "Dinos ¿cómo le hiciste para conseguir tanta sangre?" Otros lo envidiaban diciendo, "¡Qué banquetazo te diste amigo!"
El vampirito les dijo, si tienen razón, me acabo de dar un banquetazo de primera. Ahorita mismo les digo como lo conseguí, vengan acá, ¿ven aquella banqueta que está en aquella calle?"
Todos dijeron al unísono y relamiéndose: "Sí, sí, sí" 
"Pues yo no la vi"

Ya sé que está medio salado, pero me acordé de mis tiempos de prepa.

Saludos y que la sigas pasando super,

Alma


----------



## Metztli

Para brindar por un amigo y sus dos mil... que te puedo decir, *Nos sobran los motivos*!!! Te traje *Siete Crisantemos *y una Canción de los (Buenos) Borrachos. no pun intended

Porque tus dos mil lo valen... porque son sustansiosos y siempre aportan, por lo menos, y bajita la tenaza, una buena carcajada. 

Eres brillante hombre de las tinieblas... un gran amigo y un genial aportador de ideas.

Llegue tarde pero lista para decir *Esta boca es mía* y que todos juntos celebremos, *Incluso en estos tiempo*, algo así como *19 días y 500 noches*...

Y pensar que apenas ayer eran unos cuantos cientos...


----------



## Kibramoa

Vampi
Muchas felicidades.
Ya veo que se ha *tirado la casa por la ventana* y que  están *pasándolo bien*. 
¿Qué te tomas: *un whiskey sin soda, seis tequilas* o un litro de sangre?
Por aquí llegarón *Bárbara,  Mónica y Juana* a felicitarte también.
Sigue disfutando la fiesta.  
Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda y por tu amistad.

​ 





Mi vecina de arriba me dio la idea.


----------



## Vampiro

*Alexacohen*: Qué decirte, querida Ale. Amigas como tú he conocido pocas.
Gracias por tu saludos, y que siga la fiesta (la foto es de hace unas horas… ahora estamos un poco más “desordenados”, jé)
Un beso.

*Alma Shofner*: Já, no conocía el chiste, y me hizo reir. 
No tiene nada que ver con el chiste, pero me acordé de una canción de Serrat que cuenta la historia de un vampiro abstemio de sangre.
Un abrazo, y gracias por tu saludo.

*Metztli*: Luna lunera, cascabelera. Qué gusto que hayas llegado a animar (más aún) la fiesta.
Me gustó mucho tu juego de palabras con los títulos de esas grandes canciones.
En un rato tomo una guitarra y nos mandamos a dúo “Noches de Boda” al mejor estilo de Sabina con la Vargas, ¿qué te parece?

_Que el fin del mundo te pille bailando,_
_que el escenario me tiña las canas,_
_que nunca sepas ni cómo, ni cuándo,_
_ni ciento volando, ni ayer ni mañana_
_Que el corazón no se pase de moda,_
_que los otoños te doren la piel,_
_que cada noche sea noche de bodas,_
_que no se ponga la luna de miel._

Un besote, amiga.

*Kibramoa*: Me lo pones difícil para elegir un trago 
Tus amigas son bienvenidas, seguramente no se aburrirán con la compañía de los invitados que tenemos en la fiesta. Lo importante es que hayas venido tú.
Un abrazo.
Gracias por estar aquí.


----------



## RIU

Felicides Vampiro, nos vemos en los siguientes.

RIU


----------



## Tezzaluna

OMG.  Did I miss another celebration????  Buaaahhh!  Bad Tezza.  Very baaad Tezza.  

Dos mil felicidades, Vampi.  Que sean miles y miles más.

Un fuerte abrazo,

Tez


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno Vampiro, tú no pares en aportes, ni en felicitaciones, con tantas felicitaciones llegarás a los 4'000 aportes más que rápido. 

Te mando un fuerto abrazo desde las montañas de Kalandor...

Y bueno yo te regalo un viaje...¿Pero a dónde quieres ir? El lugar por *tradición*, los lugares que *conoces*, o qué mejor el *Medio Oriente* pa'que lo conozcas .¡Ya basta de risas! y un abrazo muy grande y espero sigas con nosotros por muchos tiempo más.


----------



## Vampiro

*Riu*: Muchas gracias por tu saludo, y espero que nos sigamos viendo 

*Tezzaluna*: Tezz, dulzura, qué gusto tenerte por aquí...
Un beso grande amiga.

*Miguelillo 87*:  Jjjjaaaa!!!!, celebro tu buen humor Miguelillo.
Me entretuve mucho con ese hilo, espero que no te hayas tomado a mal las bromas.
Un abrazo.


----------



## speedier

Hi Vampi! Congratulations on reaching your 2000th post!

I echo what many of the others have said. It's always a pleasure to read your posts!! They are invariably witty, and at the same time informative. There must be a lot of foreros out there who will be forever in your debt.

And what a great party! I hope you don't mind, but I've brought a small stock of *drinkie poos* *and even more drinky poos* which should keep the rest of us going for a while, and of course, I haven't forgotten you - *A little something for Vampiro*

All the best my friend!


----------



## Vampiro

Speedier!!!
The fastest little mouse of U.K.

Thanks for your kind words, my friend.
A big hug for you.
_


----------



## coquis14

Vampiro said:


> ¿Quéeee… dos mil ya?
> Cómo pasa el tiempo.
> Confieso que los segundos mil se me hicieron bastante más cortos que los primeros (first cut is the deepest)
> Muchísimas gracias por recordarlo, querida Ro.
> La luna y alrededores se ven maravillosos… creo que mi camino de regreso será muy entretenido, jé.
> ¿Un bajo de seis cuerdas?, glup!!!! Haré lo que pueda… sabes que los míos tienen sólo cuatro.
> Por supuesto que tocaré un poco de música, hasta que las velas no ardan o el sol nos arruine la fiesta. Por ahora esto es sólo para ti.
> Muchas gracias.
> Un beso.


Yo sé la razón , en la segunda etapa escribiste 801 chistes y 199 comentarios según el respectivo hilo.A diferencia de la primera etapa , que escribiste 783 chistes y 217 comentarios...
¡Un gusto siempre!


----------



## SDLX Master

*¡Caramba, ya 2000! *
*Bien hecho mi querido neck-biting, blood-sucking girl charmer. No puedo menos que felicitarte por el milestone y desear que sean muchos más.*
*Un fuerte abrazo desde Lima, Perú.*
*Roger *


----------



## Mirlo

Vampiro: Tantas mordidas????
Muchos saludos y Felicitaciones.
Qué sean muchas más.
Tu amiga,
Myrlo ​ 


​


----------



## Vampiro

*coquis14*: No creo que la proporción sea esa... eres un exagerado.  Sólo me mando un chistecito de vez en cuando 
Gracias por tu saludo, amigazo, siempre es un gusto.

*SDLX Master*: Gracias por tus palabras, Roger.
Espero que reaparezcas por el foro, te he visto poco últimamente.
Un abrazo.

*Mirlo*: Querida Mirlo, qué gusto verte por acá.
Te agradezco tu saludo.  Seguramente ahora nos veremos más seguido, estoy reapareciendo poco a poco en el foro de English/Spanish
Un beso.  Me encanta leerte.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¡Recórcholis, repámpanos, carambolas! ¡¡2000 (y pico, ya)!!

¿Qué te puedo decir? Los foros no serían lo mismo sin vos. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Giorgio, no creo que sea para tanto...
Nos divertimos todos juntos, y todos juntos también le sacamos las castañas del fuego a más de uno.
Para eso estamos, y me encanta servir de ayuda de vez en cuando.
Me gusta mucho coincidir contigo en los hilos.  Tus opiniones son siempre muy valoradas.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Eugin

¿Ves? Eso me pasa por llegar tan tarde... no me queda más nada para agregar que decir "Concuerdo" con todo lo demás dicho... 

Es un honor tenerte entre nosotros y sea lo que sea que estés tomando, debe ser bueno porque cada uno de tus posts supera al anterior... cuanto más viejo, más sabio!!!  

¡2.000 felicitaciones, querido amigo!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades Vampiro!!!
Que sean  muchos mas.
Un beso
Silvia


----------



## Vampiro

*Silvia y Eugin*:
Muchas gracias, amigas, por las palabras y los buenos deseos.
Espero seguirlas viendo en los hilos.
Llegar a 2000 ó 10000 posteos no tiene sentido si no participa gente como ustedes en el foro.
Un beso.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

"Más vale tarde que nunca" o será "nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena". Lo que sea, felicitaciones al murciélago hematófago de América del Sur (DRAE), azote de cuanto mamífero habita allende la Cordillera.
Pa' festejar, hágase una escapadita por el departamento de hemoterapia de alguna clínica, allá por los santiagos, y mándese una a nuestra "salú".


----------



## Vampiro

Jajjaaaa!!!!
Va un abrazo con destino a Colonia, Uruguay, ciudad que tengo la suerte y la dicha de conocer.
Gracias por tu saludo, Adolfo.
_


----------



## gatogab

Vampiro, felicidades.
Para ti, Vampiro, el tiempo es lo que es y nada más.
A que no te das cuenta y ya lo tienes delante.
Por eso te parece raro.
Por mi cuenta, mis delirios maláricos de siempre.
ABRAZOTES.
gg


----------



## Vampiro

Estimado *Gatogab*, siempre es un gusto leerte.
Muchas gracias por tu saludo, y espero que coincidamos más seguido en el foro.
Un abrazo.

*Cabeza Tuna*: lo desabilité al irme de vacaciones, y la verdad es que lo había olvidado.  Lo uso casi nada, salvo para recibir mensajes o insultos de vez en cuando.
Te escribiré.


----------



## Camilo1964

Don Vampiro:

Tarde llego al postiversario pero, como decimos en Venezuela, el cariño es el mismo! Que sean muchas más tus contribuciones, llenas siempre de saber y de humor.

Un abrazo,

Héctor Camilo


----------



## lady jekyll

Más tarde llego yo... 

¡*ENHORABUENA*, Vampi! ¡y gracias por compartitir tus conocimientos! ¡Y sacarme de dudas en tantas ocasiones!
¡Es un placer conocerte!


¡Un abrazo grandote y gordote desde Madrid!

LJ


----------



## Vampiro

Hablando de llegar tarde…
*Camilo* y *Lady Jekyll*, mis disculpas por no haber respondido antes.
Estoy pasando por días negros en la oficina y apenas si me hago un par de vuelos rasantes por el foro durante el día.
(Dicen que la excusa agrava la falta)
Un abrazo, amigos, y muchas gracias por el saludo.
_


----------



## valdo

Felicidades, Vampi...!!!
Te has guardado una chelita para mi?

Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

Vampirito: ¡muchas felicitaciones y te mando un gran abrazo!

Con todo cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## Vampiro

*Valdo*:
Gracias por el saludo.  Mis disculpas por no responder antes; hacía días que no visitaba este sector del foro.
Siempre tengo alguna chela para los amigos.
Abrazos.

*Fernita*:
No sabes cuánto me alegra verte de nuevo por acá, y que todo esté mejorando poco a poco.
Un beso, y muchas gracias por tu saludo.
_


----------

